# Mosquito NOAA 4/13 100% DoBass!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

$6,000 to first awaits a full field tomorrow!!!

Registration OPENS at 6:30am!!!

Please arrive early and have *BOTH partners for your team at registration* in order to complete annual release forms...

There has been an early dropout team - ramp pay is accepted!

Weighin begins 4:30pm- come on out and see if the basses recognize the chill... my vote, someones jacking a high 14 - IT'S SPRING MAN- the fishes are in kissin' mood ~!

nip


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Any results from the tournament?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/13NOAA/MOSQ1/041313.html

indeed- you can always find same day results at our photohost at dobass - also on Facebook at DoBass.com 

njoy~

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

One of the tougher events on Skeeter for us that we have fished CONGRATS to those with the big sacks they figured it out we didn't


----------

